# St Athan Boys Village - 2014



## UEP-Wales (Jan 20, 2014)

*St. Athan Boys Village

It’s been just under a year now since I visited the St. Athan Boys Village in the Vale of Glamorgan so as my job took me near by, I thought I'd pop in and see what's happening.

Not too much has changed since our last visit apart from the loss of another building within the ground due to a fire. It’s certainly sad to see this place in such a poor state but if the new owner dealt with things 12 months ago, maybe something could have been saved.

How long will this former Boys Village be around is anybodies guess…*




















































*Thanks for looking!*​


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice one! Lovely photos as usual, loving all of the reflections!


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 20, 2014)

Was just going to say how much I liked the reflections ones too


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 20, 2014)

Love that place, sorry it's getting so bad. Great report and photos


----------



## astrasport01 (Jan 20, 2014)

Brilliant, nice to see something close to my location.
Great pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 20, 2014)

It is looking a bit sad but still great pics.


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 10, 2014)

Great pics,haven't been there yet but might pop down in the near future.


----------

